# Fancy a new drying towel at waxstock, which one?



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Evening all

Currently use a CG wooly mammoth, nothing wrong with it whatsoever but you know what we are like and what to try other stuff so want to buy another drying towel on Sunday. I've still got my swissvax one I bought last year in the packet unused lol but I've been looking at either the Gyeon silk dryer, fireball twisted grey or the CYR twisted grey one. I know bouncers will have grey ones at waxstock but not sure what one to go for they all look similar

Or any other suggestions?

Cheers 

Arran


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

or how about the polishedbliss own drying towel, thats awesome


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm favouring the gtecniq towel at the moment


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

acg1990 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Currently use a CG wooly mammoth, nothing wrong with it whatsoever but you know what we are like and what to try other stuff so want to buy another drying towel on Sunday. I've still got my swissvax one I bought last year in the packet unused lol but I've been looking at either the Gyeon silk dryer, fireball twisted grey or the CYR twisted grey one. I know bouncers will have grey ones at waxstock but not sure what one to go for they all look similar
> 
> ...


Other than the colour, the gyeon, fireball and grey twisted are identical

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Carpro boa green is good


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The bright red britemax towel is excellent, I think I paid £8.00 at Waxstock for it last year. 

Gonz.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autofinesse Aqua Deluxe :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd also recommend autofinesse Aqua deluxe


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

New nanolex one is going to be there, apparently it's a bit special


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> New nanolex one is going to be there, apparently it's a bit special


Oohhhh, what's that?

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Pittsy said:


> New nanolex one is going to be there, apparently it's a bit special


You can't say that then not give any info haha!!!

Tell... tell!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

+1 for Britemax.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I also recommend the PolishedBliss drying towel, it needs a few washes first but what a towel :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Bouncers twisted grey would be my choice.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

What's this new nanolex one? I'm intrigued, Gyeon silk is winning at the mo but the grey twisted does like pretty much identical.

I want to try one of these new fabric type ones instead of the ones similar to the CG I have so things like the AF Aqua I'd not bother with, the swissvax one I have aswell is very similar in look to the AF


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

acg1990 said:


> What's this new nanolex one? I'm intrigued, Gyeon silk is winning at the mo but the grey twisted does like pretty much identical.
> 
> I want to try one of these new fabric type ones instead of the ones similar to the CG I have so things like the AF Aqua I'd not bother with, the swissvax one I have aswell is very similar in look to the AF


All I know it's around £20 for the nanolex, bouncers has the grey ones you know it makes sense


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Who's going to have the nanolex new one? Think bouncers are the CYR ones so should be about a tenner, probably end up with both


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

just got the polished bliss towel, must say its a very nice towel. well worth its money


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought one of these recently: http://www.cleanyourride.uk/Grey-twisted-drying-towel

Not from CYR though. I used it for the first time last night and it's the the best drying towel I have used.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nanolex towel


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

WOWO towel for me at the minute love the size, the amount of water it soaks up is insane.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Nanolex looks the same as twisted grey lol who will have it at waxstock?


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Just seen on the floorplan that nanolex will be there, so will head over to them and quiz them on why theirs is better than the other grey ones at double the price, not fussed on the money just be good to know what makes it better.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

These twisted ones are all the same

They're OK on protected cars but **** if the car has no protection

Car pro green boa and auto finesse Aqua deluxe are my most used


----------



## rottie (Sep 2, 2012)

mmm, another thing to add to my shopping list


----------



## MaddoxE92 (Mar 5, 2016)

I use carbon collective oynx drying towels, they hold some weight!


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

The Silverback is a great drying towel, I switch between that and the CG Woolly Mammoth. Waxstock I think a company called HD Car Care will have the silverback

We should be getting more silverback next week (Wesnesday/Thursday).

We will also be getting a large delivery of 74x90 twisted grey/orange drying towels due in about 3 weeks.
Price will be around the £9 mark. Another brilliant towel!


Imran


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've got an aqua deluxe and I've just bought a silverback, both great towels but for me the silverback just edges it, the aqua is a great towel but with the extra size of the silverback and it being double layer it just sucks up the water better without the need to spritz with water first like I have to with the aqua


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Mikej857 said:


> I've got an aqua deluxe and I've just bought a silverback, both great towels but for me the silverback just edges it, the aqua is a great towel but with the extra size of the silverback and it being double layer it just sucks up the water better without the need to spritz with water first like I have to with the aqua


Me too, although the silverback hasn't come out of its packaging yet.
The aqua is a great towel so looking forward to trying the silverback now.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

All the twisted ones are the same but in different colours...


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Blues my favourite colour, so most likely a Gyeon then unless this nanolex one has unicorn fur blended into it that the other twisted ones don't lol


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Kimo said:


> These twisted ones are all the same
> 
> They're OK on protected cars but **** if the car has no protection
> 
> Car pro green boa and auto finesse Aqua deluxe are my most used


And you'd know the results how? The twisted work well on protected and unprotected.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> And you'd know the results how? The twisted work well on protected and unprotected.


Because I've had one for years, when TAC originally released them

Exactly the same as all the others on the market ..

Plus you have to drag dry rather than pat dry so not my style

Funny really though, fireball come on the market and you refuse to accept its rebranded tosh, then all of a sudden you're selling the towels and saying they're exactly the same, soon done a u turn on that one :lol:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Because I've had one for years, when TAC originally released them
> 
> Exactly the same as all the others on the market ..
> 
> ...


Sorry can't be bothered to read all that, same old kimo boring as ****...


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> Sorry can't be bothered to read all that, same old kimo boring as ****...


This isn't going to end well it never does when Kimo comments

A simple product recommendation thread will end in another slanging match


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Nanolex towel


That's a beach towel, looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's a beach towel, looks awesome :thumb:


Aparently is a great bit of kit, heard that from the horses mouth so to speak


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> Sorry can't be bothered to read all that, same old kimo boring as ****...


In other words, you have read it but don't have a come back because I'm right

Thanks


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Mikej857 said:


> This isn't going to end well it never does when Kimo comments
> 
> A simple product recommendation thread will end in another slanging match


I like reading kimos comments on products, if he thinks something's **** he says it. Not a lot of people will do that on here, everything has to be the next best thing....


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

turbosnoop said:


> I like reading kimos comments on products, if he thinks something's **** he says it. Not a lot of people will do that on here, everything has to be the next best thing....


Unless he's on the test panel or friends with the companies owner as per the 2 companies he's recommended so not everything is as it seems


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> I like reading kimos comments on products, if he thinks something's **** he says it. Not a lot of people will do that on here, everything has to be the next best thing....


I give an honest opinion, people don't like that here though



Mikej857 said:


> Unless he's on the test panel or friends with the companies owner as per the 2 companies he's recommended so not everything is as it seems


Ha! Says the one who rims obsession wax!!!

Wow! What a hypocrite :lol:

What's being on the af test panel got to do with it? I'd say the towel was good wether I'm on there or not, because it is good


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Steady on guys it's a towel:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Steady on guys it's a towel:thumb:


Think Mike needs one to wipe away his tears

Which one soaks up the best?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

No comment and not because I cant think of any i have plenty 

I'm not getting into another slanging match with you it's the same old **** every time and it's ****ing boring


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Kimo said:


> Think Mike needs one to wipe away his tears
> 
> Which one soaks up the best?


That was funny, I like a bit of humour:thumb:

No disrespect to Mike.

So, any more on the towels? I need a new one myself.

How often are we washing them?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

RedUntilDead said:


> That was funny, I like a bit of humour:thumb:
> 
> No disrespect to Mike.
> 
> ...


I wash after every use, there are some excellent towels out there at the moment.

I personally seem to be reaching for my Britemax Ubermax most of the time, soaks up well, ideal size i.e. not too big or small if thats any help.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I wash mine after every use but only put em in for a rinse with no other cloths, then there's no risk of them getting clogged with wax or polish from another buffing cloth
I'll then give them a wash with detergent every 4 uses or so to clean them up

Using a KKD silverback atm and I'm enjoying it more than my aqua deluxe. Still on the fence about these silk dryers, but might see if I I can pick one up on the cheap from waxstock

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I do wash mine after each use and washed them a couple of times before using them first to remove any lint


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Kimo said:


> Plus you have to drag dry rather than pat dry so not my style:


No you don't! I have the Fireball one and only pat dry, with no problems at all. They're as good as the Ubers SP sell, just alot less bulky and clumsy. Which is why I prefer them. As for the protected or not making a difference I'll have to have a try on my other car.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

A question?
Why do people wash their towels after every use?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

DrH said:


> A question?
> Why do people wash their towels after every use?


I don't want any particles of grit or whatever it might have picked up in use to marr the paint next time I use it.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

steelghost said:


> I don't want any particles of grit or whatever it might have picked up in use to marr the paint next time I use it.


wash your car well and properly and there will be no grit for the towel to pick up.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> wash your car well and properly and there will be no grit for the towel to pick up.


That's why I asked.
I would expect the car to be clean then no need to wash the towel?


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

I ended up with the nanolex one, the others including Gyeon seemed to be a 80:20 mix of material and only one sided whereas the nanolex is two sided with a 70:30 mix, also got some more of their products to try out


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> wash your car well and properly and there will be no grit for the towel to pick up.


In theory, you're right. If you have 100% confidence that your wash routine is perfect 100% of the time, your towel should be perfectly clean after you've used it.

I'm also glad to hear you have a perfectly clean workshop to wash your cars in, so that nothing can land on the car between your final rinse and the drying process 

However, for me..

a) To quote Larry Kosilla "_Everybody's gonna make a mistake, and they're gonna miss a little spot on the car, that's just the way it is_" - my default assumption is that I am not (quite ) perfect, and hence sometimes my car may not be absolutely 100% clean when I come to dry it (this is also why I collect rain water for use in my PW and also use this for my wash buckets, diluting any QDs etc - it leaves next to no water marks, so if I need to I can just let the car dry naturally)

b) I live next to a major road - there is always dust landing on the front of the house - therefore even in a short period of time, it's possible for specks of dirt to land on the car between final wash and dry (this is why I always dry the roof and bonnet first to reduce the amount of time for it to catch dust)

c) I typically use some sort of QD as a drying aid. This of course ends up on the towel, and will dry on the fibres - as a result they will not be as absorbent next time it's used, reducing the efficacy of the towel

d) I typically wash the car every 3-4 weeks. Sure, I'd like to do it more often, but I simply don't get the time. As a result of this however, it's easy to ensure that all the MF cloths used in a given wash / detailing session get washed and dried between each use. Given all the other points I've mentioned, this is an easy way to reduce the risk of marking the paint while drying it


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

steelghost said:


> In theory, you're right. If you have 100% confidence that your wash routine is perfect 100% of the time, your towel should be perfectly clean after you've used it.
> 
> I'm also glad to hear you have a perfectly clean workshop to wash your cars in, so that nothing can land on the car between your final rinse and the drying process
> 
> ...


Good answer and has me thinking now:thumb:


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

In the market for a new towel, and this has made me even more confused 

Looking at the Polished Bliss one, Silverback, GYEON Q2M SOFT DRYER :|


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I love my silver back drying is so much easier and a mate bought one at waxstock and was surprised as well


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

The auto finesse has good reviews too


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Both great towels but I do find it need to dampen the auto finesse towel for it to suck the water up or it just moves it around until it becomes damp itself, the silverback I can use dry and it sucks the water up straight away


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes I'm not massively impressed with auto finesse or polished bliss drying towel. My go to at the minute is the CYR twisted grey towel. I would love to try the carpro fat boa or the Gyeon silk dryer.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

steve_07 said:


> Yes I'm not massively impressed with auto finesse or polished bliss drying towel. My go to at the minute is the CYR twisted grey towel. I would love to try the carpro fat boa or the Gyeon silk dryer.


The Gyeon towel is the same as the grey twisted one albeit in a different colour.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

BadgerJCW said:


> The Gyeon towel is the same as the grey twisted one albeit in a different colour.


Fair few retailers all selling this grey twisted towel atm all with varying rrp


----------



## NanolexUK (Aug 4, 2009)

Hopefully some of you came and had a look at the towels at Waxstock, and saw the differences between the others.

The Nanolex MF drying towel is slightly smaller than the other twisted types available currently, but still 60cmx90cm. The main difference and reason for price, is that the Nanolex towel is open loop MF on both sides, and has a GSM of about 550.. 
Most other towels on the market are only open on one side, and closed on the other, giving a much lower absorption (nearly half).

They were originally going to be purple, but are now a very dark grey.
Hope this helps the discussion a little!


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

NanolexUK said:


> Hopefully some of you came and had a look at the towels at Waxstock, and saw the differences between the others.
> 
> The Nanolex MF drying towel is slightly smaller than the other twisted types available currently, but still 60cmx90cm. The main difference and reason for price, is that the Nanolex towel is open loop MF on both sides, and has a GSM of about 550..
> Most other towels on the market are only open on one side, and closed on the other, giving a much lower absorption (nearly half).
> ...


Can you give us a link please!

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

fethead said:


> Can you give us a link please!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Richard


Anyone?


----------

